# DigiTrax DB150



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all another question about DigiTrax 

DB150 

it says in manual Maximum input 22 volts AC or 28 volts DC Minimum input 12 volts AC or 12 volts DC

so if one was to fit a 13.8 volt DC what would be the track voltage be
and the DB 150 was in Ho scale 13.8 ?

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You will only get about 90% to 95% of what you put in back out, the rest will be used buy the command systems.
It's better to use a much larger voltage supply than needed to make up for any losses.
I use a 28 volt 32 amp supply for my DCC system, I just put protection on each input to limit it to 8amp each (DCS 200).
There is a voltage adjustment inside the command station for the output voltage.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> You will only get about 90% to 95% of what you put in back out, the rest will be used buy the command systems.
> It's better to use a much larger voltage supply than needed to make up for any losses.
> I use a 28 volt 32 amp supply for my DCC system, I just put protection on each input to limit it to 8amp each (DCS 200).
> There is a voltage adjustment inside the command station for the output voltage.


Thank you once again.
I was going to get PS2012 as you Know ( pat ) i think its an over kill for my system.
i do have 13.8 x 20 amp power supply running the system now i thought i am be able to use not now
i do have a laptop power supply that is rated at

Specifications:
• Maximum power output: 90W
• Voltage range: 12 - 22V
• Current: 6A (max)

what would you rec amend AC or DC


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all what size fuse should i run 5 amp ?
and what voltage should i use ?

16 v 5 amp
17 to 20 4.5
22 4 amp

Thanks


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

hi can i use DCS50 as Throttle on a DB150 LocoNet 

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

yak-54 said:


> Thank you once again.
> I was going to get PS2012 as you Know ( pat ) i think its an over kill for my system.
> i do have 13.8 x 20 amp power supply running the system now i thought i am be able to use not now
> i do have a laptop power supply that is rated at
> ...





yak-54 said:


> Hi all what size fuse should i run 5 amp ?
> and what voltage should i use ?
> 
> 16 v 5 amp >>>Would be good choice!
> ...





yak-54 said:


> hi can i use DCS50 as Throttle on a DB150 LocoNet
> 
> Thanks


You will just have to make one of them a booster! it's all done with the system program.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Sean once again 

i did try DigiTrax they never answered as of today i will use this forum is where the knowledge is 


* modeltrainforum*


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

There are some great Digitrax folks here (such as NIMT above).

You can also do searches at the Digitrax yahoo group.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

my mind is full of lots of nonage.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

broox said:


> my mind is full of lots of nonage.


Hmm ( nonage )LoL well my brain was asleep after flying all day ( model planes)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that's a pitiful excuse for an aircraft! How do you even see that tiny thing flying!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Well that's a pitiful excuse for an aircraft! How do you even see that tiny thing flying!


yes thats is my small one 5 1/2 feet 

his is my bigger one 8 1/2


----------

